# rodent protection for winter storage?



## Dick R (Nov 25, 2013)

I am wondering what rv-er's are finding to be the best method of rodent protection. How about engine compartments. Just upgraded to a diesel pusher.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 25, 2013)

I fill all of the holes I can find with plain steel wool and place dryer sheets around to mask any food smells that may exist.  If you put anything in your engine compartment, make sure you take it out before you hit the road!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2013)

No sure cure that I have found.  Radio on and lights all around the MH seems to help.  I use the rope lights but ours is never in storage for long,


----------



## erniee (Nov 27, 2013)

moth balls


----------



## C Nash (Nov 27, 2013)

Might want to check this site before using moth balls. http://npic.orst.edu/ingred/ptype/mothball/health.html


----------



## erniee (Dec 3, 2013)

scatter moth balls out under coach- when not in use


----------



## DCLC (Dec 4, 2013)

Used something called Shotgun Repels-All to keep critters out of the house when we're gone.  Worked well so I started spraying it around my motorhome.  Even my dog won't cross it. It's made to repel dogs, deer even armadillos.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 10, 2014)

I tried bounce sheets here as well...just didn't work too well...switched to moth balls but made my own holder for them
Got some 3/4 " PVC...cut to 10 inches.Drilled a bunch of holes in the pipe and the inside diameter was just the right size to push the moth balls in
took a zip ties and hung them up out of the way in the basement compartment and near the genset and such
If the smell is too much...just tape up some of the holes

Gonna check out the Shotgun Repels-All...need to train the dogs in 'other' areas...thanks DCLC


----------



## Violet22251 (Jul 12, 2014)

We purchased a product called FRESH CAB at a local RV dealer.  It is a botanical rodent repellant and has wprked very well for us.  We too have tried moth balls and drier sheets to no avail.  Their website is www.earth-kind.com.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 12, 2014)

just keep ,moving and they can't catch up with you to get inside,, now that would be nice, but I know that is in practicable. So where can one get the shotgun repellant?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2014)

Is the shotgun repellant 12, 20 or 410 guage.


----------



## DCLC (Jul 14, 2014)

Shotgun Repels-All can be had at Walmart and Lowe's.  It's ok if the RV is stored away from the house.  It stinks when first put down.  Not for inside use.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2014)

Violet22251;n124491 said:
			
		

> We purchased a product called FRESH CAB at a local RV dealer. It is a botanical rodent repellant and has wprked very well for us. We too have tried moth balls and drier sheets to no avail. Their website is www.earth-kind.com.



I have had good luck with this product! I like the way it smells...DW, not so much!


----------



## RVrobinandrich (Sep 13, 2014)

Cover the tailpipe opening with a can, place numerous traps in the living space with all cabinet doors open, put dryer sheets everywhere, and hope for the best.  I use at least a dozen mouse traps, figuring that I'll have a better chance of catching any and all varmints that invade my space.  So far , the plan has worked well.  In the spring I find one or two trapped mice, and a bunch of unused.


----------



## RiverRunner (Nov 1, 2016)

Happiness is hearing a trap snap shut in the middle of the night!  Always gives me a smile.......

Got that little bugger!


----------



## RiverRunner (Nov 1, 2016)

We were told peppermint oil on cotton balls would repel mice.  We went over to storage, put peppermint doused cottonballs all over the trailer......

Next time we showed up....all the cotton balls were gone...I think they did it on purpose.....I felt used.....went back to traps.  Problem solved.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 1, 2016)

Traps and glue pads work.  I know some say this is cruel but they don't belong in my RV
 LOL


----------



## C Nash (Dec 14, 2018)

Well, the best way i have found to keep them out is to "never stay in one place long"  LOL


----------



## Al mccord (Jan 5, 2019)

I like Freshcab. A little hard to find but works! Your right Moving often helps too. Lol


----------

